# Steamboat Springs Condo question.



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

i may be kind of biased because i work for the torian, but it is a real nice place to stay. it is in the middle of the ski time square area so bars and restaurants are all around. it is ski in ski out, of which there is not much in steamboat since the entire base area is centered around a very small area at the bottom of the mountain. there are actually two buildings that are part of the torian plum. the plaza tower and the creekside tower. the plaza tower is quite a bit older and you have outside walkways on the building to get to your room. the rooms are a little smaller than those in creekside, but most are very nice and decorated very well. you generally have better views from the plaza tower than the creekside. the creekside is newer and has more spacious rooms. you also have inside hallways to the rooms. the pool and hot tubs are closer to the creekside building. the fitness center is in the creekside building. there is a concierge on duty all day to make reservations at restaurants and at any other activities that you might want to do. there is a complimentary dor to door van service that will drive you anywhere in the city limits that you may want to go. downtown is about 3-4 miles away from the mountain village, so if you want to have drinks with dinner, you have a free taxi home. hope this helps.


----------



## DGDenver (Jun 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

RHM, 

Thank you very much for the reply, I dont get to spend that much time in your neck of the woods as Id like and wanted to ask everyone on the buzz, Thanks again for all the info, its always nice to have a locals view and even better someone that works there, I always get great info on any subject here, what a great forum. Im going to book my trip in the next couple days. 

Thanks again, 

David


----------



## Kato (Oct 13, 2003)

There used to be a perfect website for your question called www.gobacktothefrontrange.com but it's no longer.


----------

